# Probleme de démarage d'un mac G4



## guizmo_tos (4 Décembre 2007)

bonjour,

un amis ma donné un mac G4 car celui-ci ne démare plus,

lorsque j'apuie sur le bonton d'allumage en facade, la lumière blanche s'allume et s'eteint aussi tot, vu de l'interieur sa donne ca: le ventilo principale se met a tourner et sarrete, simultanément a la lumière blanche. je n'arrive pa a identifié le probleme, j'ai débranché et rebranché tous les périfériques mais sans succès...
je sui calé en PC mais la je ne vois pas du tout d'ou vien la panne, l'un d'entre vous aurait-il une idée?

merci d'avance​


----------



## NCH (4 Décembre 2007)

C'est quel G4 ?

- t'as essayé d'appuyer sur le reset de la carte mère ?
- peut être la pile ???


----------



## guizmo_tos (4 Décembre 2007)

alor effectivement j'ai pensé a la pile, et elle ma l'air bonne car el produit encore 3.66V

j'ai tenté également le bouton reset de la carte mere prés de la pile et sans resultat

il me semble que c'est un quicksilver

tout ce ke je sais c'est kil fait 733Mz kil a une carte Nvidia, et ke les sorties audio sont en haut et horizontales et kil n'y a pas d'entrée son sur la carte mere et a ce ke j'ai cru comprendre elles se font par un périférique USB .....
​


----------



## guizmo_tos (4 Décembre 2007)

je vien de m'apercevoir ke la barette mémoire est une PC133 et non une PC100 comme d'origine, eske ca peut provenir de la?​


----------



## guizmo_tos (4 Décembre 2007)

j'ai réussi a mettre la main sur une barette PC100 mai ca na pa résolu le probleme...

personne n'a une idée?​


----------



## jececle59 (4 Décembre 2007)

Salut, 
j'ai eu également un quicksilver, je me souviens vaguement d'un même probleme il s'avère que c'était une barette mémoire qui avait rendu l'ame (ça arrive...). Essaye de démarrer avec une seule barette en changeant de slot ça devrait fonctionner. 
Courage​


----------



## guizmo_tos (4 Décembre 2007)

je vai essayer jai pas fai le test

merci​


----------



## guizmo_tos (4 Décembre 2007)

alor j'ai essayé sur les 3 slot aussi bien avec la barette PC100 ke PC133 tjrs rien ​


----------

